# Science... with cats!



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Wanted to share a story, wish I could get pictures. This morning I was still in bed, summoning the nerve to get up in the cold and Ziggy came in to help. She jumped up on my nightstand, where I keep a reading lamp. The lamp was off, but when Ziggy brushed against it the bulb glowed just a little! I think it must have to do with static buildup in her fur. I googled to find you can get similar results with a ballon and a fluorescent bulb (this was a CFL). Cats are fun!


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

That's pretty cool, it must have been fun to watch!
I only hope my Charlie doesn't hear about it, he'll be turning on lights at 3AM to get fed!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I tried it with just the bulb and got a similar result. Just rubbing the cfl bulb on her fur was enough to light it just a little. they seem to like it


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

that's totally cool! thanks for sharing that fun story!


----------

